# Excel Mappe - bei speichern wird eMail versendet



## Simon_ (4. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich bin ein völliger VBA Anfänger und muss ein Programm schreiben welches eine Hinweis eMail an mehrere Personen Versendet wenn in einer Excel Mappe etwas geändert/gespeichert wird. Leider bin ich auf bei so einem speziellen Fall weder bei Google noch in der Forumsuche zu einem erfolgreichem Ergebnis gekommen.

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus

Gruß,
Allah


----------



## Yoah (4. August 2005)

Moin,

look at:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials214846.html&highlight=mail

ist das gleiche, nur beim Starten und nicht beim beenden!

oder gleich hier:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210740


----------



## Simon_ (4. August 2005)

Habe ich beide schon durch...

Um mein Problem etwas genauer zu Beschreiben:
Die Mail muss über den Exchange Server versendet werden. Erschwerend kommt hinzu das wir Citrix verwenden und somit die Einzelnen Arbeitsplätze nur Terminalsitzungen sind und ich nicht vorhabe irgendwelche MailClients auf den Servern zu installieren nur um ne eMail aus excel zu versenden.


----------

